# Cat Twitching Legs and Back?



## Kavacca (Dec 12, 2008)

My cat twitches badly when he's laying straight. He seems happy and is purring but then his back legs will curl up and his back and bum will twitch. Then he'll relax and it will happen again. It may not happen for a few nights but has been happening on an off now for a few months. I think twitching may be the wrong word it's even more then that like a long twitch where his budy curls up a bit. Any ideas what it could be?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

My kitty Squirrely-Jo will sort of hunch/twitch when she sleeps. She likes to sleep on her back with her feet in the air, and she will rhythmically do mini-tummy crunches where it looks like her belly muscles tighten and pull her feet slightly towards each other. This little body-flex isn't in time with her breathing. 

The only other thing I could offer would be a vet visit to rule out any problems.
Heidi


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Arianwen does like Squirrelly-Jo, Heidi. I give her a gentle massage on her lower back and legs, and she'll relax and start purring, and her legs will stop twitching.
If she's on the bed, sprawled on her back sound asleep, and her legs start twitching, I scrunch up some of the blankets and make a rumple against her feet. The light pressure against her feet seems to make her more comfortable, and stop the twitching, too.


----------



## Kavacca (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh no its not when hes asleep. It way more pronounced the the sleeping twitching. Its so hard to describe


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It's so hard to picture what it is you're talking about.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

These things are hard to describe aren't they?

Does he seem happy, like he's playing? I wonder if he's doing that kicking movement they do when they have a toy in all 4 paws and than kick at it vigourously with their back feet. (I've heard it described as 'kickyfeets' on here  )
Our previous cat Jimmy used to love to do this with toys, and then he got into the habit of doing it even if he wasn't holding a toy at the time. I think it was his way of telling us that he wanted to play.

Do you think it could be something like that with your puss-cat?

seashell


----------



## Kavacca (Dec 12, 2008)

Thats a good plan i was thining that last night. Ill try organise that over the next few days!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Fozzy does the exact same thing. We are actually taking him back to the vet tomorrow morning to have is assessed.


----------



## Kavacca (Dec 12, 2008)

Can you let me know how it goes? Hopefully all will be well


----------

